# 6th Annual SMF Carolinas Smokers Gathering (May 19, 20 and 21, 2017) WITH PICS



## alelover

We'll be firing up the smokers for another great weekend in the Carolinas. The last 5 have been really great. So save that weekend for some good food, good beer and good times.

We hope to see all our old friends and hopefully make some new ones too.

Check out the past 4 gatherings here.

1st Annual NC Gathering

2nd Annual NC Gathering

3rd Annual NC Gathering

4th Annual NC Gathering

5th Annual NC Gathering

We will once again have it at our "Lake View Estate" in Concord, NC. We are about 20 minutes north of Charlotte in Concord.

Map to the gathering













My House.jpg



__ alelover
__ Jan 12, 2016






Going to plan some demonstrations of who knows what again, it will be fun and educational. We have a big backyard so bring your tents and small campers. Sorry no RV hookups. This is a family friendly event and we encourage folks to bring the kids along. They always have fun. There are also some hotels in the area if you need one.

Hotels in the Area

For those who have not attended a SMF gathering before it will be a weekend of relaxing, eating, and fellowship. It is a chance to meet some of the great SMF'ers you interact with everyday. You won't find a nicer group of people or better food. Last years gathering was a great success and we hope for an even better turnout this year. We plan on some surprise giveaways too. So please make time for a great weekend you will remember for years to come.


----------



## boykjo

It will be great to see everyone again at the NCSG............. I have a load of dried pecan ready for the smoker so we'll have plenty of fire wood.

Hope to see everyone there

Joe


----------



## alelover

Got a new bottom half for my grill yesterday. The old one has a 6 inch whole in it. What should we grill for lunch Friday?


----------



## boykjo

Your the boss of the friday lunch. Its been awesome every time. I liked the chicken skewers we had last year but i also liked the beef strips we had the year before...lol


----------



## alelover

Maybe we'll have both this year.


----------



## alelover

Might cook one of these.













Boneless_butt.jpg



__ alelover
__ Apr 12, 2017


----------



## phatbac

What does everyone think about a stuffed tenderloin for Saturday afternoon? i will be there Saturday and i will try to bring some things to smoke that might be outside the norm. might roll a fattie too.

Any recommendations, suggestions or requests?

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## alelover

Surprise us. I have a couple pork tenderloins I was going to smoke and a butt and some BBs. Whatever is on sale.


----------



## phatbac

Cool i will try to do some beef and chicken. looking forward to it!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## shyzabrau

When is it?


----------



## phatbac

Shyzabrau said:


> When is it?


[h1]May 19, 20 and 21, 2017[/h1]
come hungry and stay until everyone is tired of putting up with ya!


----------



## shyzabrau

I'll have to see if I can work out a trip down there. It's about 3.25 hours from where I live...


----------



## phatbac

All are invited! we had a great time last year and hope to again this year!

Hope to see you there!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## boykjo

I have plenty of ribs. been grabbing 2 every time they go on sale. I'll pick up a full packer brisket from sam's and get an early start sat morning. Whats stuffed in the butt Scott? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Will be good to see you again Aaron

Joe


----------



## swtcarolinafire

This would be a first for me - I already have plans to see Brad Paisley on the 20th though, so I might not be able to make it for the whole time, but I would love to meet everyone so hopefully, I'll be able to make it.


----------



## phatbac

Great!

I have something special for lunch Saturday the 20th i found a couple of very nice things in my freezer i forgot i had that will be smoked and brought!

Looking forward to it!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## tarheel smokin

Somebody give me the run down . Live in Mooresville and this sounds up my alley. Do we bring our smokers ? Money ? Sides ? Do you come and go ? Someone give me the run down ? -


----------



## phatbac

Ok there will be some smokers there if you want to bring something to smoke you can smoke it there. you also can smoke something at home and bring it there (what im doing) bring anything you like.

You can come and go some people camp out in the back yard of Scott (Alelover). there will be family friendly environment.and there will be adult beverages if that is your thing.

I usually just come for Saturday but that is because i cannot camp due to medical reasons.

We just have good smoked food and a good time meeting and hanging out with each other. PM alelover for more specific questions.

The place isnt hard to find it GPS's well.

Hope to see you there,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## alelover

We start Friday morning and go til Sunday morning. We take food, booze or money. Only 2 rules. Have fun and don't break anything.


----------



## boykjo

Hey Scott,  My truck should be ready any day now. Waiting on a driveshaft to be made. Was thinking about getting some oysters for the gathering. Any oyster lovers at your place. Like to try out my new shucker.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/256603/oh-yeah-my-new-oyster-shucker

is there a seafood market in the area., I could bring them from raleigh. Would like to find out how much a bushel is in your area...

oh and the apple pie is ready......


----------



## phatbac

Scott,

while im thinking of it. im bringing some good eats for lunch but it will need a hot grill to finish it off. i remember you had a grill just wanted to make sure you will have it out and available Saturday around lunchtime. if you cant i can bring my kettle. just let me know. 

cant wait!

phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## alelover

No Oyster lovers at my house. Don't know how many are out there coming though. Don't know about any seafood markets around here. Not my thing.


----------



## alelover

I still got the grill Aaron. Just replaced the tub on it. She is working fine.


----------



## boykjo

sounds like 1/2 a bushel will be enough. I'll probably get some from earps seafood here in raleigh and bring them.....


----------



## alelover

I'm sure you'll find some takers.


----------



## alelover

18 days to go.


----------



## phatbac

My wife is making some deviled eggs to go with the meat I'm bringing. Lunch Saturday will be top notch!

Looking forward to it:

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## alelover

Sounds great.


----------



## phatbac

Bump!


----------



## boykjo

I see kroger has boneless USDA choice chuck roast on sale for 2.49 lb this week. A real good price. going to pick one up for the gathering


----------



## alelover

We don't have Kroger down here. Wonder if H-T has them. They're owned by Kroger.


----------



## alelover

Nope. Just checked. But they have Porterhouses for 5.99 a pound.


----------



## alelover

2 weeks to go.


----------



## HalfSmoked

I was planing trying to make this year but can't have 2 different graduations a day apart a dance recital that week maybe next year. We are planing one in Oct. in PA this year any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Have a great time  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## LanceR

Thank you Alelover for hosting this. 

We're in the midst of moving from our Central New York farm to our retirement home in Pinnacle (Stokes County) and will be about an hour and a half north of you.  We expect to have the hand-off to the new owners in NY done by late July and be living in NC full time then.

As for this year's event, it looks like I'll be on the way back to NY on the 18th and after a quick turn-around be headed right back to NC with another trailer load on the 20th.....

We wish you all a great time and look forward to participating next time.

Lance and Nancy


----------



## JckDanls 07

Trying to talk the wife into coming up...  so far she's asking questions on how far is it..  how long will it take to get there ... we'll see.. but highly unlikely ...  

Alelover..  do you have room for a 24' camper ??













2014 S. FL. Gathering 003.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 6, 2014


----------



## boykjo

alelover said:


> 2 weeks to go.


all ready..I just did a 2 day smoke for an event.....


----------



## alelover

Not sure Keith. I'm sure it will. Boykjo would bring his camper behind his truck and it fit. I think he was longer than 24' total. Hey Joe. You think that camper will fit in my yard. Where in Florida are you?


----------



## boykjo

alelover said:


> Not sure Keith. I'm sure it will. Boykjo would bring his camper behind his truck and it fit. I think he was longer than 24' total. Hey Joe. You think that camper will fit in my yard. Where in Florida are you?


Sent keith a PM


----------



## JckDanls 07

Thanks Y'all..  but it sounds like she's not really up to it... I'm south of Tampa about 30 miles ...


----------



## HalfSmoked

JckDanls 07 said:


> Thanks Y'all.. but it sounds like she's not really up to it... I'm south of Tampa about 30 miles ...


I should have knocked on your door I was in Sarasota for 18 days the first part of March.

Warren


----------



## boykjo

less than 2 weeks away.


----------



## boykjo

whole boston butt 2 pack is $1.18 here scott. sale ends Wednesday..... let me know


----------



## phatbac

Ok so we are coming Saturday around noon. we ware bring food for lunch. my wife is going to try to make deviled eggs. I have 11# of boneless prime rib in the freezer for this occasion. i am going to smoked them up and and slice thin on my deli slicer and make french dip sammies. I will bring some baguettes and some smokey jus and dipping cups (disposable). So i should have enough for everyone to have a good lunch!

Cant Wait!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## boykjo

Sounds good Aaron. I hope I'll have room left for supper.

I'll be bringing around 6 racks of st louis ribs, pickled asparagus, smoked sausage, tater salad, hopefully oysters, Apple pie moonshine, home made sausage dogs, lebenon bologna and some dry cured sopressata.


----------



## phatbac

boykjo said:


> Sounds good Aaron. I hope I'll have room left for supper.
> 
> I'll be bringing around 6 racks of st louis ribs, pickled asparagus, smoked sausage, tater salad, hopefully oysters, Apple pie moonshine, home made sausage dogs, lebenon bologna and some dry cured sopressata.


that sounds awesome!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## alelover

Sounds awesome guys. I got 2 racks of baby backs, pork tenderloins, 2 butts, smoked sausage for pork shotz. Going to have fruit salad and ABTs. So far.


----------



## alelover

1 week away.


----------



## smokesontuesday

Sounds like a blast and a good excuse to head to the East Coast but that's the wife and I's anniversary weekend and the first one I haven't had to work in about 10 years so it's a no go.


----------



## alelover

Cricket found a few tools to make fruit salad faster.













tools_fruit.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 13, 2017


----------



## phatbac

Ready for this weekend! i just need to get the bread (for the french dips)  but I'm waiting so it will be fresh.

I will start thawing the PR tonight in the fridge so we will be able to season it Thursday. 

I will take some pics and post on the this thread as it progresses.

cant wait!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## alelover

Took out 2 butts and 2 racks of BBs this morning to start thawing.


----------



## boykjo

Oysters are ordered. pick them up at 8:30 am on Friday morning. Bringing a special treat...SHhhhhhh.. its a secret...... it comes from the ocean, abundant in Nov at cape look out and its awesome fried...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   There will be tartar sauce for dipping


----------



## boykjo

food lion butts on sale 1.29/lb


----------



## phatbac

Picked up 36 Philly hoagie rolls and going tonight to food lion to get the ingredients for the smokey Au Jus (thanks Chef Jimmy J for recipe) for the french dip Sammies.

the PR meat is almost thawed for the sammies. Pics will be coming soon.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## boykjo

boykjo said:


> Oysters are ordered. pick them up at 8:30 am on Friday morning. Bringing a special treat...SHhhhhhh.. its a secret...... it comes from the ocean, abundant in Nov at cape look out and its awesome fried......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be tartar sauce for dipping















734fc33e_photo5.jpg



__ boykjo
__ May 18, 2017






Should be there around noonish tomorrow.................


----------



## shankville75

I'll grab a few slabs of baby backs and beer. Very excited!! First my bday (16th) now this!!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## alelover

Are those the trout you're bringing Joe?


----------



## alelover

Happy birthday. You're only 16. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Just kidding.


----------



## alelover

Got some pork tenderloins thawing and a couple of my smoked sausages. And 1 1/2 pounds of thick Honey Baked Bacon.


----------



## phatbac

In a couple hours i will be scoring and marinading the rib roasts (2) for tomorrow nights smoke. i will post some pics,

see y'all Saturday,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## JckDanls 07

MAN...  This is gonna be great..  I can taste it already..  oh wait... we're not coming..  GGRRRRRRRR


----------



## boykjo

alelover said:


> Are those the trout you're bringing Joe?


The ones I'm bringing are bigger


----------



## boykjo

Potato salad made. 6 racks of ribs and fish thawing in the fridge. Lebanon bologna sliced and vacuum sealed. all the junk I'm bringing piled in the corner, Mrs B sittin there watching TV not doing a dang thing to help...... priceless...lol


----------



## phatbac

So i decided to go simple with the rib roasts I'm smoking for Saturday (tomorrow). I marinaded in some Worcestershire sauce (as the salt) and some fresh black pepper. I trimmed the really hard fat that wont render and scored the fat caps. here is what we have so far

scored













PRscore.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 19, 2017






on the side













PrSide.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 19, 2017






Seasoned













prprep.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 19, 2017






Marinading













PRmar.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 19, 2017






More pics of the smoke coming tonight and tomorrow!

See you at the gathering!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## shankville75

Had a great time!!! I will see you guys next year!!!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## alelover

*Friday *













IMG_1593.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1595.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1597.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1599.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1601.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1608.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1610.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1612.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1613.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1618.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1617.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1622.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1629.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1633.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1634.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017






Joe brought huge oysters and his home made oyster shucker.













IMG_1643.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1645.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1648.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1651.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1652.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1653.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1655.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1656.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017






*Saturday*













IMG_1657.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1658.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017






Briskets













IMG_1659.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1660.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017






ABTs













IMG_1662.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1664.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1665.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1666.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017






North Carolina Speckled Trout filet nuggets.













IMG_1673.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017






We actually had dinner ready before the sun went down.

We had Smoked prime rib, spares, baby backs, pulled pork, brisket, BBQ Nachos, BBQ salad, mac & cheese, baked beans, fruit salad, pasta salad, rolls, pickled asparagus, trout nuggets and raw oysters. And some other stuff I probably forgot.













IMG_1669.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1670.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017






ABTs













IMG_1675.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1676.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017






Plane formation from Charlotte Motor Speedway. All Star race was going on that night.













IMG_1697.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017






The ritual burning of the Christmas tree.













IMG_1698.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017


















IMG_1702.JPG



__ alelover
__ May 21, 2017






Great weekend all in all. Saw some old friends and made a few new ones.


----------



## boykjo

Once again it was good food, good people and good weather. We had a great time seeing everyone again and meeting new friends. Thanks Scott and cricket for hosting another NC gathering......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## HalfSmoked

Glad you all have fun maybe next year. Wife retiring this year so maybe it will happen. Planing PA gathering for OCT.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Alelover how many people did you have attend??

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

Looks like a great time.


----------



## alelover

I think around 20 on Friday and 30 on Saturday.


----------



## phatbac

Some pics of the French dip sammies.... lunch on Saturday was on me...

had some temps spike on me so the outside got seared more than i meant













IMG_20170520_075829.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 23, 2017






Smokey Au Jus recipe courtesy of Chef Jimmy J (except no wine)













IMG_20170520_075842.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 23, 2017






I sliced the meat for the sammies













IMG_20170520_081131.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 23, 2017






Everyone who ate the sammies loved it!

We had a great time and really appreciate Alelover and his Mrs. for hosting the event. Boykjo did a lot to make it a success too and we thank him!

we look forward to next year!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## JckDanls 07

Man... you gotta love these Gathering's... Looks like it was a great time... which one is next ??  Michigan's or PA's ??


----------



## pc farmer

JckDanls 07 said:


> Man... you gotta love these Gathering's... Looks like it was a great time... which one is next ??  Michigan's or PA's ??



Pa one is in October, hope it turns out as good as this one.

You all are welcome.


----------



## alelover

Those sammies were awesome. Can't thank Aaron enough for that. Sure took a lot of pressure off of Joe and I trying to get Q ready. Nobody went hungry and there was always food to eat. I would also like to thank Lisa B at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited for her donation and Tulsa Jeff for his awesome book Smoking Meat: The Essential Guide to Real Barbecue. WingRider's son-in-law got the book. He is just starting to get into BBQ and this will be a big benefit to him and Bob(WingRider). He now will have a helper. The Sweet Life and 2 Gals Kitchen here in Concord gave us a bunch of beer and the most unbelievable chocolate cake. Someone must have a pic of it somewhere. Can't wait til next year. Should be the same weekend so mark your calendars.


----------

